# 6th Annual New Year's Day Race



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Join us in Ft. Wayne, IN on New Year's Day for the 6th Annual Summit R/C Raceway New Year's Day Race. 1/12 Scale and Touring Car racing on the carpet road course is a great way to kick off any New Year! Check out this LINK to the race flyer. Hope to see you there!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

+1 for Foam Stk TC....


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

+1 1/12 stock
+1 T/C foam stock


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

thinking of coming to this one


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

one for 10.5/orion lipo/ rubber touring..... topped with a C6-R Vett or maybe the body that came with my losi S car its been painted up for three years now, I may use that.

Also the rubber tire thing, are we going to enforce GT rules or open up to what ever tire and body? 

seth


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in for Gt. We should open up the rules a bit for this race. Atleast body wise.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

dasupacat said:


> We should open up the rules a bit for this race. Atleast body wise.


I agree


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Maybe at these races we should call it "Rubber Tire TC" and use common rules for this class nationally. Race bodies, Jaco Green or RP30 tires, 13.5 BL, and hardcase Lipo. Just a thought we should consider. "Club racing" and "big races" should be made separate things.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

I would like to use a TC body, tires I dont care about anymore (ya, I know I was pushing for a change, and dont care anymore. My eyes were opened...take that for what its worth). But your right Ben, there might be more intrest in the larger races if it standardized. Lets face it, how many new people will we see for GT for this race (not many). GT is just going to be like a glorified Sunday, but with special appearances because money will be thrown around


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I think we need to take rubber/TC racing more serious at our larger races. GT is fine the way it is for club Tuesdays. If we approached the class in a more national mannor, it could help draw the rubber/tc racers in from around the area. We prove every week that it can be fun and super competetive. Let's not be bashful and take it to the next level.

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> I think we need to take rubber/TC racing more serious at our larger races. GT is fine the way it is for club Tuesdays. If we approached the class in a more national mannor, it could help draw the rubber/tc racers in from around the area. We prove every week that it can be fun and super competetive. Let's not be bashful and take it to the next level.
> 
> Ben



You are a visionary my friend.......anyone else listening?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Now follow me friends....:devil:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> ...anyone else listening?


...huh?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Must be closed circuit of Sean's office


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea but you know in Sean's office he would have a thought bubble with BE------ER!
writen in it


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

...silly people, I don't wear a tie...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Hustler said:


> ...silly people, I don't wear a tie...
> 
> -Sean



Thread killer....

Ben


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sportpak said:


> +1 for Foam Stk TC....


Im kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> ...silly people, I don't wear a tie...
> 
> -Sean


But do you like to tie one on?? :woohoo:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just over a week to go, I'll be running 1/12 stk and T/C Foam 13.5
Who else is planning on showing up.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

warm up race Sunday, The layout looks good (well it did in the dark)

-Tracey


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm planning on running foam/tc if the entries support it. I'll run rubber if it turns out the dominant tc class. Layout looks good too.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hope you guys had a good turnout wish I could have been there....I dont think I will be getting a day off till middle of january.....


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well we had some very close racing today, not a big turn out we had hoped, but I'm sure that most if not all had a great day of racing, thanks for all that came out see you all next year.

-Tracey


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Had a great time even though some smack talking jinksed me. Crashed into the wall and lost alot of laps while getting center spring back together. Look out as leah is getting faster and faster ya hachers.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

FASTPZ said:


> Had a great time even though some smack talking jinksed me. Crashed into the wall and lost alot of laps while getting center spring back together. Look out as leah is getting faster and faster ya hachers.


And her typing is better too, not every first letter capitalized


----------

